# Darrell Armstrong to Join Mavericks Coaching Staff



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

> Rick Carlisle said the Dallas Mavericks have decided to hire Darrell Armstrong, but not as a backup to point guard Jason Kidd.
> 
> Armstrong is ready to embark on his coaching career and would join Carlisle's staff in an assistant coach/developmental coach role.
> 
> ...


*Source: Dallas Morning News*

That's awesome. He was one of those players, along with an Eric Snow or Sam Cassell, where you just knew would make a good coach after their playing days. I'm glad he decided to get into it, and I wish him well.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

That's awesome. I wish him luck. He was one of my favorite players back in the day.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Good move.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

D.A.!

Show this team how to play with heart!


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

4-0 since...



> 3. Last week’s hiring of Darrell Armstrong as an assistant coach has completely altered this team’s “vibe.’’ It’s suddenly upbeat. It’s eight-cups-of-coffee energetic. Jason Terry has a new/old confidante. I bet Josh Howard feels that way, too.
> 
> On the night D.A. was first hired, for the Golden State game, he was doing some pregame glad-handing over near the Warriors bench. Antoine Wright called over to a couple Warriors players.
> 
> ...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow.... and D.A. hasn't even played yet.


----------

